# Unable to use USB in Windows 2000 Server



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am using Windows 2000 Server and recently I lost the ability to use USB devices. This is a major concern because I perform business backups through USB.

I first noticed the problem a couple of days ago, and after opening Device Manger I discovered the "notorious" yellow explanation mark in the device listing next to the USB port that I was using.

I then tested my other ports by plugging a USB flash drive into each, and discovered that as I did each corresponding USB entry in Device Manger showed the yellow exclamation mark!

These are the steps that I have used to try and fix the problem:

1). Rebooted several times (and tried different USB ports each time).
2). Uninstalled USB Root Hubs in Device Manger
3). Rebooted
4). Reinstallaed USB Root Hubs
5). Updated the USB Drivers (to the latest relevant Intel drivers)

Now whenever I plug a USB drive (flash or other) into a USB port on my server nothing happens. Windows does not acknowledge the presence of a USB device at all!

Not only is the typical "Safely Eject USB" device icon (normally situated near the clock on the task bar) not showing but Device Manger isn't showing the yellow explanation mark.

It is as if the USB device simply isn't plugged in even though it is.

If anybody can offer suggestions on how to fix this issue they will be greatly appreciated.

I am using Windows 2000 Server (SP4) and my motherboard is an ASUS P5B Deluxe.

Thanks

Davo


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Use a penlight and look in each usb port for damage or foreign material.

Maybe the usb controller on the mobo died.

Try installing a PCI USB card.


----------



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Mumbodog,

Thanks for your suggestions. I will give them a go. At this stage I am thinking that a software conflict (in the OS) is to blame, only because Device Manager lists all of the USB Hubs & Ports as normal.

I will definitely keep a 3rd party card in mind.

Cheers

Davo


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats why its called "Plug and Pray"

USB is great when it works, when it doesn't, it takes an act of God to restore it.


----------



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Upon advice from several kind respondants I made the decision to install a 3rd party USB PCI Card. As USB 2.0 is slower that standard PCI I chose to purchase an entry level card, at a cost of $16 (AUS).

Here is the card I chose:

http://www.centrecom.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?keywords=pci usb card&products_id=11942

As the card was not supplied with a driver disk I made the decision to search Drivers Guide for relevant chipset driver packages:

http://members.driverguide.com/

The card I purchased is driven by the VIA VT6212L Chipset, so I downloaded these driver packages: VIA_USB2_V270p1-L.zip, VIA6212-6214.ZIP & VT6212.rar.

I extracted the afore mentioned mackages and burnt them to a disk.

After installing the card I booted into Windows and drivers were automatically installed by the O/S.

I expected the above scenario, so I opened Device Manager and performed manual driver updates on the USB Root Hubs. I managed to update drivers to those which I had burnt to disk.

I can now happily report that I have 5 USB ports working on my server, which is more than adequate for my backup requirements.

Thanks for all of the assistance. 

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------

